# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب 
صدرت الاتفاقية بقرار من مجلسي وزراء العدل والداخلية العرب فى اجتماعهما المشترك الذى عقد بمقر الامانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية بتاريخ 22/4/1998 - تاريخ بدء النفاذ: 7 أيار/مايو 1999، وفقا للمادة 40 

الديباجة
الباب الأول: تعاريف وأحكام عامة
الباب الثاني: أسس التعاون العربي لمكافحة الإرهاب
- الفصل الأول: في المجال الأمني 
- الفرع الأول: تدابير منع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية
- الفرع الثانى: التعاون العربي لمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية
- الفصل الثانى: في المجال القضائي 
- الفرع الأول: تسليم المجرمين
- الفرع الثاني: الإنابة القضائية
- الفرع الثالث: التعاون القضائي
- الفرع الرابع: الأشياء والعائدات المتحصلة عن الجريمة والناتجة عن ضبطها
- الفرع الخامس: تبادل الأدلة
الباب الثالث: آليات تنفيذ القانون
- الفصل الأول: إجراءات التسليم 
- الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الإنابة القضائية 
- الفصل الثالث: إجراءات حماية الشهود والخبراء 
الباب الرابع: أحكام ختامية



الديباجة
إن الدول العربية الموقعة:
رغبة في تعزيز التعاون فيما بينها لمكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية، التي تهدد أمن الأمة العربية واستقرارها، وتشكل خطرا على مصالحها الحيوية. 
والتزاما بالمبادئ الأخلاقية والدينية السامية، ولا سيما أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، وكذا بالتراث الإنساني للأمة العربية التي تنبذ كل أشكال العنف والإرهاب، وتدعو إلى حماية حقوق الإنسان، وهى الأحكام التي تتماشى معها مبادئ القانون الدولي وأسسه التي قامت على تعاون الشعوب من أجل إقامة السلام. 
والتزاما بميثاق جامعة الدول العربية وميثاق هيئة الأمم المتحدة، وجميع العهود والمواثيق الدولية الأخرى التي تكون الدول المتعاقدة في هذه الاتفاقية طرفا فيها. 
وتأكيدا على حق الشعوب في الكفاح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان بمختلف الوسائل، بما في ذلك الكفاح المسلح من أجل تحرير أراضيها، والحصول على حقها في تقرير مصيرها واستقلالها، وبما يحافظ على الوحدة الترابية لكل بلد عربي، وذلك كله وفقا لمقاصد ومبادئ ميثاق وقرارات الأمم المتحدة. 
قد اتفقت على عقد الاتفاقية، داعية كل دولة عربية لم تشارك في إبرامها إلى الانضمام إليها. 

الباب الأول: تعاريف وأحكام عامة
المادة الأولى
يقصد بالمصطلحات التالية التعريف المبين إزاء كل منها: 
1- الدولة المتعاقدة: 
كل دولة عضو في جامعة الدول العربية صدقت على هذه الاتفاقية، وأودعت وثائق تصديقها لدى الأمانة العامة للجامعة. 
2- الإرهاب: 
كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه، يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، يهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس، أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة، أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها، أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر. 
3-الجريمة الإرهابية: 
هي أي جريمة أو شروع فيها ترتكب تنفيذا لغرض إرهابي في أي من الدول المتعاقدة، أو على رعاياها أو ممتلكاتها أو مصالحها يعاقب عليها قانونها الداخلي، كما تعد من الجرائم الإرهابية الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات التالية، عدا ما استثنته منها تشريعات الدول المتعاقدة أو التي لم تصادق عليها: 
(أ) اتفاقية طوكيو والخاصة بالجرائم والأفعال التي ترتكب على متن الطائرات والموقعة بتاريخ 14/9/1963م. 
(ب) اتفاقية لاهاي بشأن مكافحة الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات والموقعة بتاريخ 16/12/1970م. 
(ج) اتفاقية مونتريال الخاصة بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني والموقعة في 23/9/1971 والبروتوكول الملحق بها والموقع في مونتريال 10/5/1984م. 
(د) اتفاقية نيويورك الخاصة بمنع ومعاقبة الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المشمولين بالحماية الدولية بمن فيهم الممثلون الدبلوماسيون والموقعة في 14/12/1973م. 
(هـ) اتفاقية اختطاف واحتجاز الرهائن والموقعة في 17/12/1979م. 
(و) اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار لسنة 1983م، ما تعلق منها بالقرصنة البحرية. 
المادة الثانية
(أ) لا تعد جريمة، حالات الكفاح بمختلف الوسائل، بما في ذلك الكفاح المسلح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان من أجل التحرر وتقرير المصير، وفقا لمبادئ القانون الدولي، ولا يعتبر من هذه الحالات كل عمل يمس بالوحدة الترابية لأي من الدول العربية. 
(ب) لا تعد أي من الجرائم الإرهابية المشار إليها في المادة السابقة من الجرائم السياسية. وفي تطبيق أحكام هذه الاتفاقية، لا تعد من الجرائم السياسية- ولو كانت بدافع سياسي- الجرائم الآتية:
1- التعدي على ملوك ورؤساء الدول المتعاقدة والحكام وزوجاتهم أو أصولهم أو فروعهم. 
2- التعدي على أولياء العهد، أو نواب رؤساء الدول، أو رؤساء الحكومات، أو الوزراء في أي من الدول المتعاقدة. 
3- التعدي على الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية بمن فيهم السفراء والدبلوماسيون في الدول المتعاقدة أو المعتمدون لديها. 
4- القتل العمد والسرقة المصحوبة بإكراه ضد الأفراد أو السلطات أو وسائل النقل والمواصلات. 
5- أعمال التخريب والإتلاف للممتلكات العامة والممتلكات المخصصة لخدمة عامة حتى ولو كانت مملوكة لدولة أخرى من الدول المتعاقدة. 
6- جرائم تصنيع أو تهريب أو حيازة الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المتفجرات أو غيرها من المواد التي تعد لارتكاب جرائم إرهابية. 

الباب الثانى: أسس التعاون العربي لمكافحة الإرهاب 
الفصل الأول: في المجال الأمني 
الفرع الأول: تدابير منع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية
المادة الثالثة
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بعدم تنظيم أو تمويل أو ارتكاب الأعمال الإرهابية أو الاشتراك فيها بأية صورة من الصور، والتزاما منها بمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية طبقا للقوانين والإجراءات الداخلية لكل منها فإنها تعمل على: 
أولا: تدابير المنع: 
1- الحيلولة دون اتخاذ أراضيها مسرحا لتخطيط أو تنظيم أو تنفيذ الجرائم الإرهابية أو الشروع أو الاشتراك فيها بأية صورة من الصور، بما في ذلك العمل على منع تسلل العناصر الإرهابية إليها أو إقامتها على أراضيها فرادى أو جماعات أو استقبالها أو إيوائها أو تدريبها أو تسليحها أو تمويلها أو تقديم أية تسهيلات لها.
2- التعاون والتنسيق بين الدول المتعاقدة، وخاصة المتجاورة منها، التي تعانى من الجرائم الإرهابية بصورة متشابهة أو مشتركة. 
3- تطوير وتعزيز الأنظمة المتصلة بالكشف عن نقل واستيراد وتصدير وتخزين واستخدام الأسلحة والذخائر والمتفجرات وغيرها من وسائل الاعتداء والقتل والدمار. وإجراءات مراقبتها عبر الجمارك والحدود لمنع انتقالها من دولة متعاقدة إلى أخرى، أو إلى غيرها من الدول إلا لأغراض مشروعة على نحو ثابت. 
4- تطوير وتعزيز الأنظمة المتصلة بإجراءات المراقبة وتأمين الحدود والمنافذ البرية والبحرية والجوية لمنع حالات التسلل منها. 
5- تعزيز نظم تأمين وحماية الشخصيات والمنشآت الحيوية ووسائل النقل العام. 
6- تعزيز الحماية والأمن والسلامة للشخصيات وللبعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية والمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية المتعمدة لدى الدولة المتعاقدة وفقا للاتفاقيات الدولية التي تحكم هذا الموضوع. 
7- تعزيز أنشطة الإعلام الأمني وتنسيقها مع الأنشطة الإعلامية في كل دولة وفقا لسياستها الإعلامية، وذلك لكشف أهداف الجماعات والتنظيمات الإرهابية، وإحباط مخططاتها، وبيان مدى خطورتها على الأمن والاستقرار. 
8- تقوم كل دولة من الدول المتعاقدة، بإنشاء قاعدة بيانات لجمع وتحليل المعلومات الخاصة بالعناصر والجماعات والحركات والتنظيمات الإرهابية ومتابعة مستجدات ظاهرة الإرهاب، والتجارب الناجحة في مواجهتها، وتحديث هذه المعلومات، وتزويد الأجهزة المختصة في الدول المتعاقدة بها، وذلك في حدود ما تسمح به القوانين والإجراءات الداخلية لكل دولة. 
ثانيا- تدابير المكافحة: 
1- القبض على مرتكبي الجرائم الإرهابية ومحاكمتهم وفقا للقانون الوطني، أو تسليمهم وفقا لأحكام هذه الاتفاقية، أو الاتفاقيات الثنائية بين الدولتين الطالبة والمطلوب إليهم التسليم. 
2- تأمين حماية فعالة للعاملين في ميدان العدالة الجنائية. 
3- تأمين حماية فعالة لمصادر المعلومات عن الجرائم الإرهابية والشهود فيها. 
4- توفير ما يلزم من مساعدات لضحايا الإرهاب. 
5- إقامة تعاون فعال بين الأجهزة المعنية وبين المواطنين لمواجهة الإرهاب بما في ذلك إيجاد ضمانات وحوافز مناسبة للتشجيع على الإبلاغ عن الأعمال الإرهابية، وتقديم المعلومات التي تساعد في الكشف عنها والتعاون في القبض على مرتكبيها. 

الفرع الثانى: التعاون العربي لمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية
المادة الرابعة
تتعاون الدول المتعاقدة لمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية، طبقا للقوانين والإجراءات الداخلية لكل دولة، من خلال الآتي: 
أولا- تبادل المعلومات: 
1- تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بتعزيز تبادل المعلومات فيما بينها حول: 
(أ) أنشطة وجرائم الجماعات الإرهابية وقياداتها وعناصرها وأماكن تمركزها وتدريبها ووسائل ومصادر تمويلها وتسليحها وأنواع الأسلحة والذخائر والمتفجرات التي تستخدمها، وغيرها من وسائل الاعتداء والقتل والدمار. 
(ب) وسائل الاتصال والدعاية التي تستخدمها الجماعات الإرهابية وأسلوب عملها، وتنقلات قياداتها وعناصرها، ووثائق السفر التي تستعملها. 
2- تتعهد كل من الدول المتعاقدة، بإخطار أية دولة متعاقدة أخرى، على وجه السرعة، بالمعلومات المتوفرة لديها عن أية جريمة إرهابية تقع في إقليمها تستهدف المساس بمصالح تلك الدولة أو بمواطنيها، على أن تبين في ذلك الإخطار ما أحاط بالجريمة من ظروف والجناة فيها وضحاياها والخسائر الناجمة عنها والأدوات والأساليب المستخدمة في ارتكابها، وذلك بالقدر الذي لا يتعارض مع متطلبات البحث والتحقيق. 
3- تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة، بالتعاون فيما بينها لتبادل المعلومات لمكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية، وأن تبادر بإخطار الدولة أو الدول الأخرى المتعاقدة بكل ما يتوافر لديها من معلومات أو بيانات من شأنها أن تحول دون وقوع جرائم إرهابية على إقليمها أو ضد مواطنيها أو المقيمين فيها أو ضد مصالحها. 
4- تتعهد كل من الدول المتعاقدة، بتزويد أية دولة متعاقدة أخرى. بما يتوافر لديها من معلومات أو بيانات من شأنها: 
أ- أن تساعد في القبض على متهم أو متهمين بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية ضد مصالح تلك الدولة، أو الشروع أو الاشتراك فيها سواء بالمساعدة أو الاتفاق أو التحريض. 
ب- أن تؤدى إلى ضبط أية أسلحة أو ذخائر أو متفجرات أو أدوات أو أموال استخدمت أو أعدت للاستخدام في جريمة إرهابية. 
5- تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة، بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتبادلة فيما بينها، وعدم تزويد أية دولة غير متعاقدة أو جهة أخرى بها، دون أخذ الموافقة المسبقة للدولة مصدر المعلومات. 
ثانيا- التحريات: 
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بتعزيز التعاون فيما بينها، وتقديم المساعدة في مجال إجراءات التحري والقبض على الهاربين من المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم بجرائم إرهابية وفقا لقوانين وأنظمة كل دولة. 
ثالثا- تبادل الخبرات: 
1- تتعاون الدول المتعاقدة، على إجراء وتبادل الدراسات والبحوث لمكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية، كما تتبادل ما لديها من خبرات في مجال المكافحة. 
2- تتعاون الدول المتعاقدة، في حدود إمكانياتها على توفير المساعدات الفنية المتاحة لإعداد برامج أو عقد دورات تدريبية مشتركة، أو خاصة بدولة أو مجموعة من الدول المتعاقدة عند الحاجة، للعاملين في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب، لتنمية قدراتهم العلمية والعملية ورفع مستوى أدائهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثانى: في المجال القضائي 
الفرع الأول: تسليم المجرمين 
المادة الخامسة
تتعهد كل من الدول المتعاقدة بتسليم المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم في الجرائم الإرهابية المطلوب تسليمهم من أي من هذه الدول، وذلك طبقا للقواعد والشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه الاتفاقية. 
المادة السادسة
لا يجوز التسليم في أي من الحالات التالية: 
أ- إذا كانت الجريمة المطلوب من أجلها التسليم معتبرة بمقتضى القواعد القانونية النافذة لدى الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم، جريمة لها صبغة سياسية. 
ب- إذا كانت الجريمة المطلوب من اجلها التسليم تنحصر في الإخلال بواجبات عسكرية. 
ج- إذا كانت الجريمة المطلوب من أجلها التسليم، قد ارتكبت في إقليم الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم، إلا إذا كانت هذه الجريمة قد أضرت بمصالح الدولة المتعاقدة طالبة التسليم، وكانت قوانينها تنص على تتبع مرتكبي هذه الجرائم ومعاقبتهم، ما لم تكن الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم قد بدأت إجراءات التحقيق أو المحاكمة. 
د- إذا كانت الجريمة قد صدر بشأنها حكم نهائي (له قوة الأمر المقضي) لدى الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم، أو لدى دولة متعاقدة ثالثة. 
هـ- إذا كانت الدعوى عند وصول طلب التسليم قد انقضت، أو العقوبة قد سقطت بمضي المدة طبقا لقانون الدولة المتعاقدة طالبة التسليم. 
و- إذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت خارج إقليم الدولة المتعاقدة الطالبة من شخص لا يحمل جنسيتها، وكان قانون الدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب إليها التسليم لا يجيز توجيه الاتهام عن مثل هذه الجريمة إذا ارتكبت خارج إقليمه من مثل هذا الشخص. 
ز- إذا صدر عفو يشمل مرتكبي هذه الجرائم لدى الدولة المتعاقدة الطالبة. 
ح- إذا كان النظام القانوني للدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم لا يجيز لها تسليم مواطنيها، فتلتزم الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم بتوجيه الاتهام ضد من يرتكب منهم لدى أي من الدول المتعاقدة الأخرى جريمة من الجرائم الإرهابية؛ إذا كان الفعل معاقبا عليه في كل من الدولتين بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن سنة أو بعقوبة أشد. وتحدد جنسية المطلوب تسليمه بتاريخ وقوع الجريمة المطلوب التسليم من أجلها، ويستعان في هذا الشأن بالتحقيقات التي أجرتها الدولة طالبة التسليم. 
المادة السابعة
إذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قيد التحقيق أو المحاكمة أو محكوما عليه عن جريمة أخرى في الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم، فان تسليمه يؤجل لحين التصرف في التحقيق أو انتهاء المحاكمة أو تنفيذ العقوبة، ويجوز مع ذلك للدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم تسليمه مؤقتا للتحقيق معه أو محاكمته، بشرط إعادته للدولة التي سلمته قبل تنفيذ العقوبة عليه في الدولة طالبة التسليم. 
المادة الثامنة
لغرض تسليم مرتكبي الجرائم بموجب هذه الاتفاقية لا يعتد بما قد يكون بين التشريعات الداخلية للدول المتعاقدة من اختلاف في التكييف القانوني للجريمة، جناية كانت أو جنحة، أو بالعقوبة المقررة لها، بشرط أن تكون معاقبا عليها بموجب قوانين كلتا الدولتين بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لمدة لا تقل عن سنة أو بعقوبة اشد. 

الفرع الثاني: الإنابة القضائية
المادة التاسعة
لكل دولة متعاقدة أن تطلب إلى أية دولة أخرى متعاقدة، القيام في إقليمها نيابة عنها. بأي إجراء قضائي متعلق بدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة إرهابية وبصفة خاصة. 
أ- سماع شهادة الشهود والأقوال التي تؤخذ على سبيل الاستدلال. ب- تبليغ الوثائق القضائية. 
ج- تنفيذ عمليات التفتيش والحجز. 
د- إجراء المعاينة وفحص الأشياء.
هـ- الحصول على المستندات أو الوثائق أو السجلات اللازمة أو نسخ مصدقة منها. 
المادة العاشرة
تلتزم كل من الدول المتعاقدة، بتنفيذ الإنابات القضائية المتعلقة بالجرائم الإرهابية، ويجوز لها رفض طلب التنفيذ في أي من الحالتين التاليتين: 
(أ) إذا كانت الجريمة موضوع الطلب محل اتهام أو تحقيق أو محاكمة لدى الدولة المطلوب إليها تنفيذ الإنابة.
(ب) إذا كان تنفيذ الطلب من شأنه المساس بسيادة الدولة المكلفة بتنفيذه أو بأمنها أو بالنظام العام فيها. 
المادة الحادية عشرة
ينفذ طلب الإنابة وفقا لأحكام القانون الداخلي للدولة المطلوب إليها التنفيذ، وعلى وجه السرعة، ويجوز لهذه الدولة تأجيل التنفيذ حتى استكمال إجراءات التحقيق والتتبع القضائي الجاري لديها في نفس الموضوع، أو زوال الأسباب القهرية التي دعت للتأجيل على أن يتم إشعار الدولة الطالبة بهذا التأجيل. 
المادة الثانية عشرة
(أ) يكون للإجراء الذي يتم بطريق الإنابة، وفقا لأحكام هذه الاتفاقية، الأثر القانوني ذاته، كما لو تم أمام الجهة المختصة لدى الدولة طالبة الإنابة. 
ب- لا يجوز استعمال ما نتج عن تنفيذ الإنابة إلا في نطاق ما صدرت الإنابة بشأنه. 

الفرع الثالث: التعاون القضائي
المادة الثالثة عشرة
تقدم كل دولة متعاقدة للدول الأخرى المساعدة الممكنة واللازمة لتحقيقات أو إجراءات المحاكمة المتعلقة بالجرائم الإرهابية. 
المادة الرابعة عشرة
(أ) إذا انعقد الاختصاص القضائي لإحدى الدول المتعاقدة بمحاكمة متهم عن جريمة إرهابية، فيجوز لهذه الدولة إن تطلب إلى الدولة التي يوجد المتهم في إقليمها محاكمته عن هذه الجريمة، شريطة موافقة هذه الدولة وان تكون الجريمة معاقبا عليها في دولة المحاكمة بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن سنة واحدة أو بعقوبة أخرى أشد، وتقوم الدولة الطالبة في هذه الحالة بموافاة الدولة المطلوب منها بجميع التحقيقات والوثائق والأدلة الخاصة بالجريمة. 
ب- يجرى التحقيق أو المحاكمة حسب مقتضى الحال عن الواقعة أو الوقائع التي أسندتها الدولة الطالبة إلى المتهم، وفقا لأحكام وإجراءات قانون دولة المحاكمة. 
المادة الخامسة عشرة
يترتب على تقديم الدولة الطالبة لطلب المحاكمة، وفقا للبند (أ) من المادة السابقة، وقف إجراءات الملاحقة والتحقيق والمحاكمة المتخذة لديها بشأن المتهم المطلوب محاكمته، وذلك باستثناء ما تستلزمه مقتضيات التعاون أو المساعدة أو الإنابة القضائية التي تطلبها الدولة المطلوب إليها إجراء المحاكمة. 
المادة السادسة عشرة
أ- تخضع الإجراءات التي تتم في أي من الدولتين - الطالبة أو التي تجرى فيها المحاكمة- لقانون الدولة التي يتم فيها الإجراء وتكون لها الحجية المقررة في هذا القانون. ب- لا يجوز للدولة الطالبة محاكمة أو إعادة محاكمة من طلبت محاكمته إلا إذا امتنعت الدولة المطلوب إليها عن إجراء محاكمته. ج- وفى جميع الأحوال تلتزم الدولة المطلوب إليها المحاكمة، بإخطار الدولة الطالبة، بما اتخذته بشأن طلب إجراء المحاكمة. كما تلتزم بإخطارهم بنتيجة التحقيقات، أو المحاكمة التي تجريها. 
المادة السابعة عشرة
للدولة المطلوب إليها إجراء المحاكمة، اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات والتدابير التي يقررها قانونها قبل المتهم سواء في الفترة التي تسبق وصول طلب المحاكمة إليها أو بعده. 
المادة الثامنة عشرة
لا يترتب على نقل الاختصاص بالمحاكمة المساس بحقوق المتضرر من الجريمة، ويكون له اللجوء إلى قضاء الدولة الطالبة أو دولة المحاكمة في المطالبة بحقوقه المدنية الناشئة عن الجريمة. 

الفرع الرابع: الأشياء والعائدات المتحصلة عن الجريمة والناتجة عن ضبطها
المادة التاسعة عشرة
أ- إذا تقرر تسليم الشخص المطلوب تسليمه، تلتزم أي من الدول المتعاقدة بضبط وتسليم الأشياء والعائدات المتحصلة من الجريمة الإرهابية، أو المستعملة فيها، أو المتعلقة بها، للدولة الطالبة سواء وجدت في حيازة الشخص المطلوب تسليمه، أو لدى الغير. 
ب- تسليم الأشياء المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة، ولو لم يتم تسليم الشخص المقرر تسليمه. بسبب هربه أو وفاته أو لأي سبب آخر، وذلك بعد التحقق من أن تلك الأشياء متعلقة بالجريمة الإرهابية. 
ج- لا تخل أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين بحقوق أي من الدول المتعاقدة أو حسن النية من الغير على الأشياء أو العائدات المذكورة. 
المادة العشرون
للدولة المطلوب إليها تسليم الأشياء والعائدات، اتخاذ جميع التدابير والإجراءات التحفظية اللازمة لتنفيذ التزامها بتسليمها، ولها أيضا أن تحتفظ مؤقتا بهذا الأشياء أو العائدات إذا كانت لازمة لإجراءات جزائية تتخذ عندها، أو أن تسلمها إلى الدولة الطالبة بشرط استردادها منها لذات السبب. 

الفرع الخامس: تبادل الأدلة
المادة الحادية والعشرون
تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة، بفحص الأدلة والآثار الناتجة عن أية جريمة إرهابية تقع على إقليمها ضد دولة متعاقدة أخرى بواسطة أجهزتها المختصة، ولها الاستعانة بأية دولة متعاقدة أخرى في ذلك. وتلتزم باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على هذه الأدلة والآثار واثبات دلالتها القانونية، ولها وحدها الحق في تزويد الدولة التي وقعت الجريمة ضد مصالحها بالنتيجة متى طلبت ذلك، ولا يحق للدولة أو الدول المستعان بها إخطار أية دولة بذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث: آليات تنفيذ القانون 
الفصل الأول: إجراءات التسليم
المادة الثانية والعشرون
يكون تبادل طلبات التسليم بين الجهات المختصة في الدول المتعاقدة مباشرة. أو عن طريق وزارات العدل بها أو ما يقوم مقامها، أو بالطريق الدبلوماسي. 
المادة الثالثة والعشرون
يقدم طلب التسليم كتابة مصحوبًا بما يلي: 
أ- أصل حكم الإدانة أو أمر القبض أو أية أوراق أخرى لها نفس القوة، صادرة طبقاً للأوضاع المقررة في قانون الدولة الطالبة، أو صورة رسمية مما تقدم. 
ب- بيان بالأفعال المطلوب التسليم من أجلها، يوضح فيه زمان ومكان ارتكابها وتكييفها القانوني مع الإشارة إلى المواد القانونية المطبقة عليها، وصورة من هذه المواد. 
ج- أوصاف الشخص المطلوب تسليمه بأكبر قدر ممكن من الدقة، وأية بيانات أخرى من شأنها تحديد شخصه وجنسيته وهويته. 
المادة الرابعة والعشرون
1- للسلطات القضائية في الدولة الطالبة، أن تطلب من الدولة المطلوب إليها- بأي طريق من طرق الاتصال الكتابية- حبس (توقيف) الشخص احتياطيًا إلى حين وصول طلب التسليم. 
2- ويجوز في هذه الحالة للدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم أن تحبس (توقف) الشخص المطلوب احتياطيًا، وإذا لم يقدم طلب التسليم مصحوبًا بالمستندات اللازمة المبينة في المادة السابقة، فلا يجوز حبس (توقيف) الشخص المطلوب تسليمه مدة تزيد على ثلاثين يومًا من تاريخ إلقاء القبض عليه. 
المادة الخامسة والعشرون
على الدولة الطالبة أن ترسل طلبًا مصحوبُا بالمستندات المبينة في المادة الثالثة والعشرين من هذه الاتفاقية، وإذا تبينت الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم سلامة الطلب. تتولى السلطات المختصة فيها تنفيذه طبقًا لتشريعها على أن تحاط الدولة الطالبة دون تأخير بما اتخذ بشأن طلبها. 
المادة السادسة والعشرون
1- في جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين، لا يجوز أن تتجاوز مدة الحبس الاحتياطي ستين يومًا من تاريخ القبض. 
2- يجوز الإفراج المؤقت خلال المدة المعينة في الفقرة السابقة، على أن تتخذ الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم التدابير التي تراها ضرورية للحيلولة دون هروب الشخص المطلوب. 
3- لا يحول الإفراج دون إعادة القبض على الشخص وتسليمه إذا ورد طلب التسليم بعد ذلك. 
المادة السابعة والعشرون
إذا رأت الدولة المطلوب إليها التسليم حاجتها إلى إيضاحات تكميلية للتحقق من توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، تخطر بذلك الدولة الطالبة، وتحدد لها موعدا لاستكمال هذه الإيضاحات. 
المادة الثامنة والعشرون
إذا تلقت الدولة المطلوب إليها عدة طلبات تسليم من دول مختلفة إما عن ذات الأفعال أو عن أفعال مختلفة، فيكون لهذه الدولة أن تفصل في هذه الطلبات مراعية كافة الظروف، وعلى الأخص إمكان التسليم اللاحق، وتاريخ وصول الطلبات، ودرجة خطورة الجرائم، والمكان الذي ارتكبت فيه. 

الفصل الثاني: إجراءات الإنابة القضائية
المادة التاسعة والعشرون
يجب أن تتضمن طلبات الإنابة القضائية البيانات الآتية: 
(أ) الجهة المختصة الصادر عنها الطلب. 
(ب) موضوع الطلب وسببه. 
(ج) تحديد هوية الشخص المعنى بالإنابة وجنسيته بقدر الإمكان. 
(د) بيان الجريمة التي تطلب الإنابة بسببها، وتكييفها القانوني، والعقوبة المقررة على مقارفتها، وأكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات عن ظروفها، بما يمكن من دقة تنفيذ الإنابة القضائية. 
المادة الثلاثون
1- يوجه طلب الإنابة القضائية من وزارة العدل في الدولة الطالبة، إلى وزارة العدل في الدولة المطلوب إليها، ويعاد بنفس الطريق. 
2- في حالة الاستعجال، يوجه طلب الإنابة القضائية مباشرة من السلطات القضائية في الدولة الطالبة، إلى السلطات القضائية في الدولة المطلوب إليها. وترسل صورة من هذه الإنابة القضائية في نفس الوقت، إلى وزارة العدل في الدولة المطلوب إليها، وتعاد الإنابة القضائية مصحوبة بالأوراق المتعلقة بتنفيذها بالطريق المنصوص عليه في البند السابق. 
3- يمكن أن يوجه طلب الإنابة القضائية مباشرة من الجهات القضائية، إلى الجهة المختصة في الدولة المطلوب إليها، ويجوز أن تحال الردود مباشرة عن طريق هذه الجهة. 
المادة الحادية والثلاثون
يتعين أن تكون طلبات الإنابة القضائية والمستندات المصاحبة لها موقعًا عليها ومختومة بخاتم سلطة مختصة أو معتمدة منها. وتعفى هذه المستندات من كافة الإجراءات الشكلية التي قد يتطلبها تشريع الدولة المطلوب إليها. 
المادة الثانية والثلاثون
إذا كانت الجهة التي تلقت طلب الإنابة القضائية غير مختصة بمباشرته، تعين عليها إحالته تلقائيًا إلى الجهة المختصة في دولتها، وفى حالة ما إذا أرسل الطلب بالطريق المباشر. فإنها تحيط الدولة الطالبة علمًا بنفس الطريق. 
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون
كل رفض للإنابة القضائية يجب أن يكون مسببا. 

الفصل الثالث: إجراءات حماية الشهود والخبراء
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون
إذا قدرت الدولة الطالبة أن لحضور الشاهد أو الخبير أمام سلطتها القضائية أهمية خاصة، فانه يتعين أن تشير إلى ذلك في طلبها، ويتعين أن يشتمل الطلب أو التكليف بالحضور على بيان تقريبي بمبلغ التعويض ونفقات السفر والإقامة وعلى تعهدها بدفعها، وتقوم الدولة المطلوب إليها بدعوة الشاهد أو الخبير للحضور، وبإحاطة الدولة الطالبة بالجواب. 
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون
1- لا يجوز توقيع أي جزاء أو تدبير ينطوي على إكراه قبل الشاهد أو الخبير الذي لم يمتثل للتكليف بالحضور، ولو تضمنت ورقة التكليف بالحضور بيان جزاء التخلف. 
2- إذا حضر الشاهد أو الخبير طواعية إلى إقليم الدولة الطالبة، فيتم تكليفه بالحضور وفق أحكام التشريع الداخلي لهذه الدولة. 
المادة السادسة والثلاثون
1- لا يجوز أن يخضع الشاهد أو الخبير للمحاكمة أو الحبس أو تقييد حريته في إقليم الدولة الطالبة عن أفعال أو أحكام سابقة على مغادرته لإقليم الدولة المطلوب إليها، وذلك أيا كانت جنسيته، طالما كان مثوله أمام الجهات القضائية لتلك الدولة بناء على تكليف بالحضور. 
2- لا يجوز أن يحاكم أو يحبس أو يخضع لأي قيد على حريته في إقليم الدولة الطالبة أي شاهد أو خبير- أيا كانت جنسيته- يحضر أمام الجهات القضائية لتلك الدولة بناء على تكليف بالحضور عن أفعال أو أحكام أخرى غير مشار إليها في ورقة التكليف بالحضور وسابقة على مغادرته أراضى الدولة المطلوب إليها. 
3- تنقضي الحصانة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة إذا بقى الشاهد أو الخبير المطلوب في إقليم الدولة الطالبة ثلاثين يومًا متعاقبة، بالرغم من قدرته على مغادرته بعد أن أصبح وجوده غير مطلوب من الجهات القضائية، أو إذا عاد إلى إقليم الدولة الطالبة بعد مغادرته. 
المادة السابعة والثلاثون
1- تتعهد الدولة الطالبة باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لكفالة حماية الشاهد أو الخبير من أية علانية تؤدى إلى تعريضه أو أسرته أو أملاكه للخطر الناتج عن الإدلاء بشهادته أو بخبرته وعلى الأخص: 
أ- كفالة سرية تاريخ ومكان وصوله إلى الدولة الطالبة، ووسيلة ذلك. 
ب- كفالة سرية محل إقامته وتنقلاته وأماكن تواجده. 
ج- كفالة سرية أقواله ومعلوماته التي يدلى بها أمام السلطات القضائية المختصة. 
2- تتعهد الدولة الطالبة بتوفير الحماية الأمنية اللازمة التي تقتضيها حالة الشاهد أو الخبير وأسرته وظروف القضية المطلوب فيها، وأنواع المخاطر المتوقعة. 
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون
1- إذا كان الشاهد أو الخبير المطلوب مثوله أمام الدولة الطالبة محبوسًا في الدولة المطلوب إليها، فيجرى نقله مؤقتًا إلى المكان الذي ستعقد فيه الجلسة المطلوب سماع شهادته أو خبرته فيها، وذلك بالشروط وفى المواعيد التي تحددها الدولة المطلوب إليها، ويجوز رفض النقل: 
أ- إذا رفض الشاهد أو الخبير المحبوس. 
ب- إذا كان وجوده ضروريًا من أجل إجراءات جنائية تتخذ في إقليم الدولة المطلوب منها. 
ج- إذا كان نقله من شأنه إطالة أمد حبسه. 
د- إذا كانت هناك اعتبارات تحول دون نقله. 
3- يظل الشاهد أو الخبير المنقول محبوسًا في إقليم الدولة الطالبة إلى حين إعادته إلى الدولة المطلوب إليها، ما لم تطلب الدولة الأخيرة إطلاق سراحه. 

الباب الرابع: أحكام ختامية
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون
تكون هذه الاتفاقية محلا للتصديق عليها أو قبولها أو إقرارها من الدول الموقعة، وتودع وثائق التصديق أو القبول أو الإقرار لدى الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية في موعد أقصاه ثلاثون يومًا من تاريخ التصديق أو القبول أو الإقرار، وعلى الأمانة العامة إبلاغ سائر الدول الأعضاء بكل إيداع لتلك الوثائق وتاريخه. 
المادة الأربعون
1- تسري هذه الاتفاقية بعد مضى ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إيداع وثائق التصديق عليها أو قبولها أو إقرارها من سبع دول عربية. 
2- لا تنفذ هذه الاتفاقية بحق أية دولة عربية أخرى، إلا بعد إيداع وثيقة التصديق عليها أو قبولها أو إقرارها لدى الأمانة العامة للجامعة، ومضى ثلاثين يومًا من تاريخ الإيداع. 
المادة الحادية والأربعون
لا يجوز لأية دولة من الدول المتعاقدة أن تبدي أي تحفظ ينطوي صراحة ضمنًا على مخالفة نصوص هذه الاتفاقية، أو خروج عن أهدافها. 
المادة الثانية والأربعون
لا يجوز لأية دولة متعاقدة أن تنسحب من هذه الاتفاقية إلا بناء على طلب كتابي، ترسله إلى أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية. 
يرتب الانسحاب أثره بعد مضى ستة شهور من تاريخ إرسال الطلب، إلى أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية. وتظل أحكام هذه الاتفاقية نافذة في شأن الطلبات التي قدمت قبل انقضاء هذه المدة. 
حررت هذه الاتفاقية باللغة العربية بمدينة القاهرة/ جمهورية مصر العربية في 25/12/1418هـ، الموافق 22/4/1998م، من أصل واحد مودع بالأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية، ونسخة مطابقة للأصل تحفظ بالأمانة العامة لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب، وتسلم كذلك نسخة مطابقة للأصل لكل طرف من الأطراف الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية أو المنضمة إليها. 
وإثباتا لما تقدم، قام أصحاب السمو والمعالي وزراء الداخلية والعدل العرب، بتوقيع هذه الاتفاقية، نيابة عن دولهم.

----------


## جاسر

_المشرف المتميز أ.هيثم الفقي_ 
_أشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد_ 
_شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._ 
 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

